# Surf fishing myrtle beach



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm going to myrtle beach for an annual trip/ baseball tournament I'll be playing in. We are gonna be surf fishin at night or in the morning and are usually get some small pin fish and occastionally red fish and sand sharks. Anyone fish myrtle and If so what do you think would help catch bigger fish? 

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Use the small fish You are catching for bait, thats what We do


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

What do you catch doing that ? 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Sharks, biggest being about 4 ft long


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

What size hook do you suggest when baiting with small fish? How small are the fish? Thanks. I've been going to Ocean Isle Beach NC near Myrtle and have had limited success with daytime surf fishing other than the occasional stingray or manta ray for a thrilling retrieve, other than small junk fish and a few decent sized sand sharks.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait hook the baitfish as bait or catch the bait fish? And when I was there I hooked a shark that looked to be about 7ft long and broke 85 pound braid on an awesome jump about 3 foot in the air like a spinning torpedo. Very cool! 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

I was down in Myrtle Beach the last week of June and fished the surf. You need a saltwater license now. I think it was $11 for a 14-day non-resident license. I caught mostly whiting and pinfish, but did catch a small trout and a couple small bluefish.

I used shrimp for bait and two #4 hooks about a foot apart with a 3 oz. pyramid sinker on the bottom.

Shark fishing on the beach in Horry County is now illegal.
http://www.horrycounty.org/ordinances/BeachOrdinance.pdf


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I wasn't fishing for shark. I fallowed there directions by hooking smaller fish on for bait and that's what I caught. Or at least hooked. 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

ohiojmj said:


> What size hook do you suggest when baiting with small fish? How small are the fish? Thanks. I've been going to Ocean Isle Beach NC near Myrtle and have had limited success with daytime surf fishing other than the occasional stingray or manta ray for a thrilling retrieve, other than small junk fish and a few decent sized sand sharks.


If you'd watch yur fishin pole instead of the scenery..........


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

nikmark said:


> .
> 
> Shark fishing on the beach in Horry County is now illegal.
> http://www.horrycounty.org/ordinances/BeachOrdinance.pdf


So, just what are you allowed to do in Horry County???

Incidentally, their reference to sharks, means SHARKS, the ones you chum for that weight over 100 pounds. They are not referring to the sand sharks that inhabit the coastal areas. Also, the "manta rays" and "stingrays" to which you refer are Skates, basically harmless rays that also inhabit the coastal waters.

For some real fun fishing off the piers, or in the surf, catch or purchase some mullett (fresh caught Mullett is best), cut it in sections and mash it up before putting it on your hook. USE A WIRE LEADER and 17 pound test line on an Ugly Stick and Garcia Ambassadour equivilent. This will put you in contact with sizeable sharks (as well as the run of sandsharks). There is nothing like feeling powerless being hooked up with a runaway train - very humbling experience.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

BMustang said:


> So, just what are you allowed to do in Horry County???
> 
> Incidentally, their reference to sharks, means SHARKS, the ones you chum for that weight over 100 pounds. They are not referring to the sand sharks that inhabit the coastal areas. Also, the "manta rays" and "stingrays" to which you refer are Skates, basically harmless rays that also inhabit the coastal waters.
> 
> For some real fun fishing off the piers, or in the surf, catch or purchase some mullett (fresh caught Mullett is best), cut it in sections and mash it up before putting it on your hook. USE A WIRE LEADER and 17 pound test line on an Ugly Stick and Garcia Ambassadour equivilent. This will put you in contact with sizeable sharks (as well as the run of sandsharks). There is nothing like feeling powerless being hooked up with a runaway train - very humbling experience.


Actually, you are incorrect. MB is my second home. "Sharks" mean any sharks. Will you get ticketed for landing a 3 foot Sand Shark in the surf, probably not. But if the right person see's you (Police) which do patrol the beach they WILL ticket you!! 

The resort area's do not like seeing sharks of any kind in on the beach in front of their establishment. They can report you as well.

At point of identification, which if you have ever caught a shark you will know immediately, you are supposed to cut the line. Do I? NO, but I am taking a chance? YES!! I have landed the 100 lbs sharks and I have landed the 1 lbs sharks. They do not fight like other fish!!

As for the skates and rays, I cut the line regardless. They are plain too ugly to deal with. 

Don't even think about landing Sharks, Rays or Skates at any of the piers on the Grandstand. You will be asked to leave!!!!

The reason for the law is TOURISM!! Plain and simple. People see predators as such and immediately think Jaws. This can slow down visitors who want to play in the sand and surf. 

Ever wonder why myrtlebeachonline (aka thesunnews.com) never does large write ups about shark incidents? They don't want to scare the residence. This year in front of my condo, 5 people were attack at the same time. Some news coverage was present, however it didn't last long.

My wife had an incident with a small bull shark, 2 years ago. The life guards treated her immediately and hurried her off the beach out of the public eye. 

I have caught the following in the surf - Sand Sharks, Bull Sharks, Spinners, Tigers, Nurse and Black tips. They are all there. If you fish the surf enough you will run into each variety. 

Fishing for sharks is legal both north and south of the Grandstrand. Not a far drive for a little peace of mind!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There is a pier Cherry Grove if I can remember correctly. The world record tiger shark was caught there. They had a big picture of it in the shop at the front of the pier. As you enter the pier it clearly states no shark fishing. As far as fishing I was hard pressed to catch anything over 2 pounds in a week of fishing.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I do the exact same set up and bait as nikmark. You don't have to cast a mile out there. Just get your bait where the waves are breaking. Sharks and other game fish patrol the surf picking off those concussed fish who are stunned briefly after the wave crashes. Once I learned this and stopped wasting my time casting for distance, my fish totals and size increased dramatically 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I go to Oak Island for a month in spring, month in fall, and week in summer (I like OH in summertime). I keep journals for each trip, keep salt only tackle and rigs/rods /reels. 

I used to use heavy gear, but I quit shark fishing, now just use 8-12ld test, with big spools. 

PM me for more info as I fish every day I'm there.


----------

